# Study Material for Electrical and Electronics PE Exam



## om_rap

So the results are out and I failed. Results showed poorer performance than I had expected.

I need to revamp my studying process and to begin with, I need to know good review materials for Electrical and Electronics PE exam.

I have Camara EERM, NCEES Test Questions and Solutions booklet,

But I particularly found the *Wireless Communication, Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation *areas daunting and I went completely unprepared in these areas.

- Please tell me good textbooks or review materials on Wireless and Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation...Hard work without proper tactics and correct references is useless, as was proved in my case 

- Are there any other test questions replicating the real test other than the NCEES one (which I have)

Thanks,


----------



## snobumPE

I found the electronics test difficult for the simple fact that there really isn't that much information out there on it. The NCEES test questions were definitely the closest to the real thing. I did not like Kaplan's test questions or the exam cafe questions PPI had. Unfortunately, there wasn't much else I could find for this exam.

For my 2nd try, I worked on getting circuit analysis down pat (that's 25% of the exam). I had gotten 12/20 right, so I knew I could easily make up ground there. I also knew the first time I made stupid mistakes like blanking out capacitor charging times. So I made sure I wouldn't do that again. Then I moved on to things I didn't get any right (antennas, modulation, transmission lines). These were difficult to find good information on, and not stuff I deal with normally.

I ended up taking an online review course through Illinois Institute of Technology. It helped me stay on track, but didn't really cover the things I needed help on except modulation. I probably learned more about modulation through there then I could have done on my own. It was expensive and probably wouldn't have done it if my company didn't pay me back for it.

For antennas and transmission lines, the things that helped me most was searching for lecture notes online that described particular topics. I went through the NCEES practice problems for those topics and had no idea how they got the answers. So I tried to work backwards, looking online. I did a lot of research this way, especially antennas. At some point, I'll try and put together a list of the things I looked at and how much they helped me.

My biggest piece of advice is really look over the diagnostic. I know, it sucks. Learn where you can gain the most points. Remember, each question has the same value. As I studied the second time, I wrote down EVERYTHING I thought was important, no matter how small the concept and related examples that I thought demonstrated key concepts well. As it got closer to the test, I organized the notes, re-wrote them, and put them into a 3 ring binder with dividers by subject. This turned out to be my best friend on the exam.

About 3 weeks before the test I was freaking out because I didn't think I had studied certain areas enough. When I went back to re-write the notes, though, I realized I was much better off than I thought. Having written the notes myself, organizing them by topic, and doing that all in a short time before the exam helped me keep things fresh while having a resource I could use in the actual test.

I know it sucks now. Stay calm. Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions, or want me to look at your diagnostic.


----------



## om_rap

Thanks..This helps a lot. Yes, I have a degree in Electronics and Comms Engr, bu thardly ever used it in my career of 6 years..Never had Measurement and Instrumentation..The EERM doesnt cover much on this topic and I left it blank..to my horror there were 7 questions and I got just 1 right.

Do you know the best way to study this topic?

Regarding the wireless part, I think, I just need to go to books and put together notes comprising all formulas, they are limited but all over the place...

Yupp, I agree I have to sit and review the diagnostic where I can score more the next time- no day is better than today


----------



## knight1fox3

Some additional info on this topic in few other previous threads that may be helpful:

http://engineerboard...showtopic=16066

http://engineerboard...showtopic=14708


----------



## PCNerd

Sorry to hear about your exam result. I also wrote the April 2012 exam, but was fortunate enough to pass.

For study material, in addition to the Camara EERM, Camara Practice Problem, Camara Sample Exam, and NCEES Sample Exam, I also reviewed the following books: Schaum's Electromagnetics, Schaum's Analog &amp; Digitial Communications, Schaum's Electric Circuits, and Schaum's Electric Power Systems.

Having reviewed all of this info, and armed with my Camara EERM, and NEC 2011 Handbook, I felt very, very well prepared heading into the exam. The exam was definitely challenging (especially the am portion), but as I progressed through the questions I noticed that almost 99% of the concepts and similar questions were present in the above reference material.

I hope this helps and wish you good luck for the October 2012 exam.

As a side note, I do have all of the above material (excluding the Camara EERM) available for sale. If you are interested, reply to this thread and I will send you my contact info.


----------



## om_rap

Hello PCNerd,

Congratulations on your success.

I did review all Schaum Series books as I have them too. Honeslty I found that suff a good exercise and was good at solving them. There were not hard.

But as I look back, I think I went wrong in two areas, 1) I looked at the NCEES exam booklet at the last moment (Last week) as a practice test. I was so confident with my preparation that I felt I can easily do this. But I was totally stumped to see the type of questions

2) I felt I was slow at writing the exam..This is going to be my target for improvement.

I knew that I had nailed down 40 questions and my results showed 41/80, so my assumption was correct. But most of the remaining questions, I blindly mark down due to lack to time. I didnt even get time to read the questions properly.

I think I blindly marked down atleast 30 questions...which is bad 

I am not worried about preparing again, its just my speed and probably a few problem areas, I need to sharpen.

Thanks for you tips and encouragement. This will help me prepare well.


----------



## sethologist

I am sorry for those who have not passed. The only advice I can give is to not give up! I failed in Oct, and passed this April.

I found the Kaplan practice test and the Wireless Engineer Body of Knowledge the most useful during the April exam. After the Oct exam, I went over and over the NCEES practice test as a study guide, but did not refer to it much during the exam. The Kaplan and WEBOK were my best references during the April exam. I will make those books available when I get my letter from the state.


----------



## shezadeh

snobumPE said:


> My biggest piece of advice is really look over the diagnostic. I know, it sucks. Learn where you can gain the most points. Remember, each question has the same value. As I studied the second time, I wrote down EVERYTHING I thought was important, no matter how small the concept and related examples that I thought demonstrated key concepts well. As it got closer to the test, I organized the notes, re-wrote them, and put them into a 3 ring binder with dividers by subject. This turned out to be my best friend on the exam.
> 
> About 3 weeks before the test I was freaking out because I didn't think I had studied certain areas enough. When I went back to re-write the notes, though, I realized I was much better off than I thought. Having written the notes myself, organizing them by topic, and doing that all in a short time before the exam helped me keep things fresh while having a resource I could use in the actual test.
> 
> I know it sucks now. Stay calm. Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions, or want me to look at your diagnostic.


Great advice! I'm freaking out with the exam just a few weeks away...but I think this is a great idea. I'll definately do this as I go through the practice tests.


----------



## Saral Dwivedi

om_rap said:


> Thanks..This helps a lot. Yes, I have a degree in Electronics and Comms Engr, bu thardly ever used it in my career of 6 years..Never had Measurement and Instrumentation..The EERM doesnt cover much on this topic and I left it blank..to my horror there were 7 questions and I got just 1 right.
> 
> Do you know the best way to study this topic?
> 
> Regarding the wireless part, I think, I just need to go to books and put together notes comprising all formulas, they are limited but all over the place...
> 
> Yupp, I agree I have to sit and review the diagnostic where I can score more the next time- no day is better than today


A course in Electrical and electronics Measurement and instrumentation By A K Sawhney may be best book for any one for this topic.


----------



## Saral Dwivedi

om_rap said:


> So the results are out and I failed. Results showed poorer performance than I had expected.
> 
> I need to revamp my studying process and to begin with, I need to know good review materials for Electrical and Electronics PE exam.
> 
> I have Camara EERM, NCEES Test Questions and Solutions booklet,
> 
> But I particularly found the *Wireless Communication, Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation *areas daunting and I went completely unprepared in these areas.
> 
> - Please tell me good textbooks or review materials on Wireless and Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation...Hard work without proper tactics and correct references is useless, as was proved in my case
> 
> - Are there any other test questions replicating the real test other than the NCEES one (which I have)
> 
> Thanks,


Could u please send me your result on My email [email protected] I wanna see how the publish the result and also, could you guys let me know the passing marks or how many questions are safe to pass the PE?


----------



## Saral Dwivedi

PCNerd said:


> Sorry to hear about your exam result. I also wrote the April 2012 exam, but was fortunate enough to pass.
> 
> For study material, in addition to the Camara EERM, Camara Practice Problem, Camara Sample Exam, and NCEES Sample Exam, I also reviewed the following books: Schaum's Electromagnetics, Schaum's Analog &amp; Digitial Communications, Schaum's Electric Circuits, and Schaum's Electric Power Systems.
> 
> Having reviewed all of this info, and armed with my Camara EERM, and NEC 2011 Handbook, I felt very, very well prepared heading into the exam. The exam was definitely challenging (especially the am portion), but as I progressed through the questions I noticed that almost 99% of the concepts and similar questions were present in the above reference material.
> 
> I hope this helps and wish you good luck for the October 2012 exam.
> 
> As a side note, I do have all of the above material (excluding the Camara EERM) available for sale. If you are interested, reply to this thread and I will send you my contact info.


Thanks, I purchased Schaum's series. Any thing else can I do to pass the exam


----------



## Saral Dwivedi

snobumPE said:


> I found the electronics test difficult for the simple fact that there really isn't that much information out there on it. The NCEES test questions were definitely the closest to the real thing. I did not like Kaplan's test questions or the exam cafe questions PPI had. Unfortunately, there wasn't much else I could find for this exam.
> 
> For my 2nd try, I worked on getting circuit analysis down pat (that's 25% of the exam). I had gotten 12/20 right, so I knew I could easily make up ground there. I also knew the first time I made stupid mistakes like blanking out capacitor charging times. So I made sure I wouldn't do that again. Then I moved on to things I didn't get any right (antennas, modulation, transmission lines). These were difficult to find good information on, and not stuff I deal with normally.
> 
> I ended up taking an online review course through Illinois Institute of Technology. It helped me stay on track, but didn't really cover the things I needed help on except modulation. I probably learned more about modulation through there then I could have done on my own. It was expensive and probably wouldn't have done it if my company didn't pay me back for it.
> 
> For antennas and transmission lines, the things that helped me most was searching for lecture notes online that described particular topics. I went through the NCEES practice problems for those topics and had no idea how they got the answers. So I tried to work backwards, looking online. I did a lot of research this way, especially antennas. At some point, I'll try and put together a list of the things I looked at and how much they helped me.
> 
> My biggest piece of advice is really look over the diagnostic. I know, it sucks. Learn where you can gain the most points. Remember, each question has the same value. As I studied the second time, I wrote down EVERYTHING I thought was important, no matter how small the concept and related examples that I thought demonstrated key concepts well. As it got closer to the test, I organized the notes, re-wrote them, and put them into a 3 ring binder with dividers by subject. This turned out to be my best friend on the exam.
> 
> About 3 weeks before the test I was freaking out because I didn't think I had studied certain areas enough. When I went back to re-write the notes, though, I realized I was much better off than I thought. Having written the notes myself, organizing them by topic, and doing that all in a short time before the exam helped me keep things fresh while having a resource I could use in the actual test.
> 
> I know it sucks now. Stay calm. Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions, or want me to look at your diagnostic.


Could u please give ur mail id


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

om_rap said:


> So the results are out and I failed. Results showed poorer performance than I had expected.
> 
> I need to revamp my studying process and to begin with, I need to know good review materials for Electrical and Electronics PE exam.
> 
> I have Camara EERM, NCEES Test Questions and Solutions booklet,
> 
> But I particularly found the *Wireless Communication, Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation *areas daunting and I went completely unprepared in these areas.
> 
> - Please tell me good textbooks or review materials on Wireless and Digital Communications and Measurement and Instrumentation...Hard work without proper tactics and correct references is useless, as was proved in my case
> 
> - Are there any other test questions replicating the real test other than the NCEES one (which I have)
> 
> Thanks,


I took the Computer Engineering exam and was successful.  I avoided the Electronics material like the plague, however tow of those topics sound very similar to what I had to study. 

I really do not recommend the PPI CERM, since it is not detailed enough at all, however I found a fairly decent textbook on Networks at a reasonable cost in Amazon - "Computer Networks", 5th Ed., by Peterson &amp; Davie.  The Index is not as good as I would have liked (a lot of holes), but I found the text itself very helpful on Wireless and Digital Communications.


----------

